

Tesla Is Planning To Make A Pickup Truck - econnors
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-pickup-truck-2013-11

======
protomyth
It seems like it would fit Tesla much better to make a competitor for the Ford
Connect[1] or Ford Transit Connect than the Ford F-150. The commercial trucks
fit a lot nicer with the recharge time needed / range of an electric vehicle
than the F-150 which has a much more unpredictable schedule.

1) [http://www.ford.com/commercial-
trucks/transit/](http://www.ford.com/commercial-trucks/transit/)

